# Maybe you know?



## ladycop322 (May 6, 2015)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum...

Anyone out there know where I can purchase knife blade kits?  Not culinary type, but weapon type blades like a dagger blade or combat blade?  

Can't find anywhere  

Michelle


----------



## jttheclockman (May 6, 2015)

There are many people here that make knifes and handles for them. Google search is your friend. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/knife-making-suppliers-39749/index2.html

Here are a few

Blades



http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php


JANTZSUPPLY.COM



Oh there are some fine names from the past in that thread for sure. Funny thing another women asked the question


----------



## triw51 (May 6, 2015)

K and G knife in lakeside Arizona
What kind were you looking for?


----------



## Skeleton2014 (May 6, 2015)

KnifeKits.com has a few dagger kits as well as many other kits that may be of interest... Jeff


----------



## D.Oliver (May 6, 2015)

Buy Tanto Style Knife Kit at Woodcraft.com


----------



## glenspens (May 6, 2015)

take a look Premium Knife Supply -Your source for knife blanks, knife handles and knife kits


----------



## wob50 (May 6, 2015)

Try customdamascus2009 on ebay


----------



## Donovan (May 6, 2015)

Alabama Damascus Steel

I have bought from them, good service 

Donovan


----------

